# I miss the days when bodybuilders looked like this...



## minimal (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Digitalash (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah me too, frogs in blocks of ice are aesthetic as fuck


----------



## minimal (Jun 13, 2011)

If i looked like that i would never wear a shirt again


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 13, 2011)

I meant rehost the pic, all I see is "this image violates imageshack tos" lol

who is it though? if it's serge nubret I'll agree right now


----------



## minimal (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah.. fixed it brah.  imageshack be hatin'


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 13, 2011)

damn I guessed right, serge is probably my favorite bb'er of all time


this is more like my current goal though


----------



## minimal (Jun 13, 2011)

mirin dat aesthetics.  is that about 8% bodyfat in that pic?


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 13, 2011)

not sure maybe even lower?


I want delts like that though lol


----------



## mich29 (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree


----------



## minimal (Jun 13, 2011)

sick ass delts cuzz. definitely mirin


----------



## maged (Jun 13, 2011)

if i was asked i would say FRANK ZANE is the greatest bb of all time...fuck the rest...specially 2day's bodybuilders...

and thats me now


----------



## minimal (Jun 13, 2011)

Then









Now


----------



## minimal (Jun 13, 2011)

maged said:


> if i was asked i would say FRANK ZANE is the greatest bb of all time...fuck the rest...specially 2day's bodybuilders...
> 
> and thats me now



looking beefy.  what's your stats and cycle experience?


----------



## Daft205 (Jun 14, 2011)

You ain't lying! What great physique serge had- such amazing shape.


----------



## caaraa (Jun 14, 2011)

so cool.


----------



## maged (Jun 14, 2011)

minimal said:


> looking beefy. what's your stats and cycle experience?


 
beefy? lol!

i alrdy posted my cycles here...2 cycles

btw i am 10-12% bf  beeefy!!! loooooooool


----------



## RICKDAYTONA (Jun 14, 2011)

whoa that black was amazing and still amazing


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 14, 2011)

maged said:


> beefy? lol!
> 
> i alrdy posted my cycles here...2 cycles
> 
> btw i am 10-12% bf beeefy!!! loooooooool


 
I think you took what he said the wrong way.  I think he meant beefy as far as muscle mass, not bodyfat.  I can see with the two comments you made in return that it was kind of bothering you. lol.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 14, 2011)

all this guys have good genetic guys...


----------



## SFW (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol @ the foreign guy getting offended by the term beefy.

"WHat mean jacked? I am no jacked, i am muscle!"


----------



## ROID (Jun 14, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> not sure maybe even lower?
> 
> 
> I want delts like that though lol



I want to look similar to this


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 14, 2011)

I want to look like this, or like Serge they both have near perfect symmetry.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah my favorite oldtime bb must be Bob fucking Paris!


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 14, 2011)

serge nubret had some very nice muscle bellies, very nice form

that midsection is too small though, his appearance to me looks frail and unnatural. It's basically the polar opposite of where guys today are now, monkey guts. Which looks equally as bad in my opinion.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2011)

the old look with the smaller tight belly was definitely MUCH better imo. muscular not like a cartoonish rock monster. we all know WHY the look has changed and i admire people who don't go for the new half human half bull look just cuz everyone is doing it. Luke had a really small waist... I wonder how he's looking these days.


----------



## amonroe (Jun 14, 2011)

They sure are impressive! I'd probably have to train for 5 years to get my skinny frame anywhere near this level!!!!!!



Digitalash said:


> not sure maybe even lower?
> 
> 
> I want delts like that though lol


----------



## roorage92 (Jun 14, 2011)

lean.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 16, 2011)

wow as far as i'm concerned anyone in a muscle mag pre 80s looked amazing. Now they only look reasonable if they're sucking in their stomachs hardcore


----------



## SFW (Jun 16, 2011)

Honestly, its not a dead look. But the ceiling has already been raised with the GH monsters. You cant go backwards from that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2011)

i'd say whether the ceiling was raised or lowered is a matter of individual taste. gh monsters are as equally appealing male as they are female... not so much in MY opinion.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> the old look with the smaller tight belly was definitely MUCH better imo. muscular not like a cartoonish rock monster. we all know WHY the look has changed and i admire people who don't go for the new half human half bull look just cuz everyone is doing it. Luke had a really small waist... I wonder how he's looking these days.



Actually the "old look" is with a defined muscular midsection, not some twig that looks like how we want chicks to look (front to back). 

Look at all the statues of greek gods, everything that defined a "strongman" up until Eugen Sandow. 

I think Arnold's Look is the most aesthetically pleasing to be honest. But that picture of Serge Nubret looks cartoonish. Kind of like this chick:
http://kissapril.com/retocadas2/IMG_1941.jpg
We'd all fuck the shit outta her, but she looks kinda silly.


----------



## MDR (Jun 16, 2011)

Serge Nubret has fantastic genetics and dramatic presentation.  People forget that he beat Ferrigno in the Olympia featured in Pumping Iron.  Arnold did dwarf him on stage when they posed side-to-side.  He was much bigger than Zane, however.  Zane was very proportional and had great muscular balance.  Lot of great physiques back then.  Always liked Franco, too.  He had better muscularity than any of the guys I just mentioned, along with good balance and symmetry.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 16, 2011)

MDR said:


> Serge Nubret has fantastic genetics and dramatic presentation.  People forget that he beat Ferrigno in the Olympia featured in Pumping Iron.  Arnold did dwarf him on stage when they posed side-to-side.  He was much bigger than Zane, however.  Zane was very proportional and had great muscular balance.  Lot of great physiques back then.  Always liked Franco, too.  He had better muscularity than any of the guys I just mentioned, along with good balance and symmetry.



Zane had the advantage of being 5'9 as opposed to Nubret's 6-6'1". ~10lb/in added to Zane that'd put him at 205ish if he was 6' tall versus Nubret's 200lbs. Slightly bigger lb for lb. 

5'8-5'11 seems to be the sweet spot for Mr Olympia. Musculature, proportions seem to have the best look at that height. 

Don't get me wrong, I think Serge looks awesome


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree Littlewing. I do not like the current look of most bodybuilders but there are still some that are not bad. I like Branden Ray's build, Phil Heath was awesome when he first started but he is now beginning to go beyond where I would like to be.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am a fan of Franco and Arnold of course.  Frank Zane had an amazing physique and I think it could be attained with little to no drugs and lots of hard time in the gym with proper diet.


----------



## MDR (Jun 16, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> Zane had the advantage of being 5'9 as opposed to Nubret's 6-6'1". ~10lb/in added to Zane that'd put him at 205ish if he was 6' tall versus Nubret's 200lbs. Slightly bigger lb for lb.
> 
> 5'8-5'11 seems to be the sweet spot for Mr Olympia. Musculature, proportions seem to have the best look at that height.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think Serge looks awesome


 
Zane is a bit shorter, but I believe he competed around 185 or so.  I actually like both quite a bit.  Probably part of the reason Serge looked a bit bigger to me is the tiny waist and massive shoulders and dramatic V-shape.  Arnold was listed at 6'2''.


----------



## Freeway (Jun 17, 2011)

minimal said:


>



Very Very impressive..i would love to look like this


----------

